# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Jouer en 3D sans lunettes (c'est possible grace à moi, enfin à nous!)

## odellicour

Bonjour à tous les canards fous!

Pour faire très court, je bosse ds une société qui à créé des écrans 3D sans lunettes avec un rendu digne de ce nom.

On a déjà une série de jeux compatibles avec nos écrans et même Warcraft en 3D comme succès de foule.

Et le tout est abordable. En bref, on gagne à être connus!!!

Je souhaiterais donc soumettre à la justice divine des membres de CanardPC, ces représentants de Dieu sur terre, notre humble contribution aux plaisirs vidéoludiques afin qu'ils nous donnent, que dis-je qu'ils vous donnent à tous, leur jugement suprême.

J'ai d'ailleurs envoyé un email en ce sens mais ... ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin .... sans réponse.

Bref, c'est qd vous voulez pour la démo qui tue et/ou pour faire joujou avec notre matos.

Olivier

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah pourtant, Casque t'as répondu dés que je lui ai fait suivre le mail...
Je vais te le renvoyer, regarde dans ta boîte à spam au cas où.

----------


## odellicour

Rien eu. Vais regarder ds la boite a spam.
Merci!

----------


## FUTOMAKI

On peut avoir des screen du rendu ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## odellicour

Bien sur. Mais ... c'est difficile de rendre de la 3D sur un écran 2D!
Vais dénicher une image parlante et la poster.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Vais dénicher .





> Vais regarder


Sinon y'a aussi une autre invention formidable : le pronom personnel, tu connais ?  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Sinon y'a aussi une autre invention formidable : le pronom personnel, tu connais ? h34r:


 :;): 

Je n'arrive pas du tout à me représenter ce que ca donne cette histoire de 3D.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Idem.
J'ai dû mal à me représenter comment avoir l'effet sans lunettes.

Ca va donner un écran qui  coûte la peau des fesses, ça  ::ninja::

----------


## odellicour

Le décor, les éléments apparaissent en perspective.
Plusieurs plans se détachent très nettement.
Sur nos écrans, l'angle de vision est aussi très large. Pas besoin d'être pile-poil en face de l'écran pour voir l'effet. Donc tout le monde voit en 3D, même les spectateurs.
Quand tu joues, tu as vraiment l'impression que certains éléments sortent de l'écran.



On a aussi développé un truc sympa: imagine que tu regarde une pomme en 3D sur notre écran. Tu la vois en fait devant l'écran. Et bien par un système de caméra, on détecte la position de ta main et tu peux manipuler l'objet et le faire pivoter comme s'il était réel. Assez bluffant. Pas encore implémenté dans des jeux mais il y a du potentiel!

----------


## odellicour

Question prix, rien d'affolant.
On produit des 19, 32 et 46''.
La technologie est toute récente et le 19" coûte moins de 1.000€.
C'est évidemment plus cher qu'un 19" normal. Mais faut pas être millionnaire pour se l'offrir!!! Et les prix vont baisser avec l'augmentation de la production.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La vache, ça semble prometteur effectivement.

Faut faire quoi pour avoir un exemplaire gratos ?  ::siffle::

----------


## L'invité

Ca sera compatible sur toutes les cartes graphiques?

Et sinon une petite vidéo pour mieux se représenter la chose ca serait cool aussi.  ::): 
(si c'est possible évidemment)

----------


## Say hello

Erf j'ai vraiment du mal à voir comment simuler un rendu stéréoscopique sans imposer à chaque oeil un angle d'image différent pour avoir 2 rendu à fusionner et donner une perspective.

----------


## odellicour

En fait l'ecran ne fait "que " rendre la 3D des jeux 3D en véritable 3D. Heu, c'est clair ça?
En bref, toute carte graphique capable de faire de la 3D fonctionne avec notre écran.
Il n'est malheureusement pas possible de filmer l'effet car ce sont les yeux qui percoivent l'effet 3D. LA caméra ne le voit pas.

"imposer à chaque oeil un angle d'image différent " ... sans lunettes, c'est ça la recette magique de notre solution!

----------


## Say hello

Euh... une illusion d'optique genre trompe l'oeil en fait?

(ou un fake  ::ninja:: )

edit: 

Ou alors en superposant 2 dalles légérements décalées pour l'écart des yeux et donner une illusion de perspective. :mecquin'apasfaitd'optiquedepuis...:

----------


## odellicour

Pas de fake, promis craché.

----------


## Tiax

Y'a déjà un écran du meme style qui existe (3D sans lunettes) et qui est en vente sur le marché, vous vous en etes inspirés ?

----------


## FreeliteSC

Ah oui! Ces écrans, mon père en avait vu dans le cadre d'un congrès ou autre, et m'en avait parlé. Ca remonte un peu, c'était il y a 2-3 ans.

Mais le problème, c'est pas qu'il faut être pile au bon niveau pour bien voir l'image?

----------


## odellicour

Heureusement non!
Tous nos brevets sont propriétaires.
La techno existe depuis un certain temps mais n'était pas accessible à tous à l'époque. Maintenant on attaque plusieurs marchés, y compris ... l'iphone!

Il existe 2 types d'écran. Ceux qui nécessitent d'être bien devant à la bonne hauteur et ceux qui ont un grand angle de vue. On commercialise les 2 mais pour les jeux, on privilégie les mutli-angles.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sinon, un lien vers votre site ? Qu'on puisse voir un peu ce que vous proposez exactement.

----------


## Timekeeper

La résolution native de l'écran est divisée par deux ?

----------


## FUTOMAKI

On voudrait bien un lien vers un site ouais.

----------


## sissi

Ca semble prometteur. De plus, demander à cpc de tester le truc, et s'exposer à sa justice divine, c'est un signe qui ne trompe pas que vous croyez dans votre produit. On peux avoir des actions ?

----------


## Pelomar

Je sens le mytho  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> Ca va donner un écran qui  coûte la peau des fesses, ça


Ou les yeux de la tête, pis après, tu pourra plus voir, même en 2D.

----------


## Shining Shiva

Marrant, depuis qu'un lien a été demandé, y'a plus de nouvelles  ::):

----------


## Anonyme871

> Je sens le mytho


Pareil depuis les explications. Je suis méfiant de nature aussi.

----------


## O.Boulon

On verra ça.
Il veut venir montrer un truc à la rédac, nous le laisser pendant un mois, donc ça laisse croire ku'il a peut être effectivement un truc à montrer.
Alors, merci de ne pas l'enterrer tout de suite.

----------


## Tejat

j'ai trouvé un article qui explique comment ça marche sans lunette 3D

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-62-341-84.html

maintenant, tant que l'on n'a pas testé de visu, difficile de se faire une opinion

----------


## psycho_fox

Il y avait déjà un article sur ce genre d'écran dans un Canard PC non ?
Sinon j'ai vu cet écran dans un Carrefour en province, et l'effet est vraiment surprenant. Quoiqu'un peu fatiguant pour les yeux à la longue ....
Des twix en 3D sans lunette ...  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## odellicour

JE n'avais pas disparu. Mais je dois aussi bosser un peu de temps en temps!  :;): 

Le site dédié au gaming:
http://wazabee.net/appsgames

Ma compagnie:
http://www.spatialview.com/en

Je confirme que je passerai la semaine prochaine à la rédaction avec un bel écran que je laisserai à ces nobles défenseurs de la vérité que sont les membres de la rédaction de canardPC!

----------


## flextabeu

> Il y avait déjà un article sur ce genre d'écran dans un Canard PC non ?
> Sinon j'ai vu cet écran dans un Carrefour en province, et l'effet est vraiment surprenant. Quoiqu'un peu fatiguant pour les yeux à la longue ....
> Des twix en 3D sans lunette ...


Comme quoi il se passe des choses AUSSI en province  ::P: 
/me part très très loin

----------


## Guest

Boulon joue en lunettes sans 3D.

----------


## odellicour

::P:  ::P:

----------


## El Gringo

> j'ai trouvé un article qui explique comment ça marche sans lunette 3D
> 
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-62-341-84.html
> 
> maintenant, tant que l'on n'a pas testé de visu, difficile de se faire une opinion


Bon travail d'investigation, maintenant si tu pouvais être aussi bon avec les majuscules ou la ponctuation ça serait parfait. Merci d'avance.

----------


## Timekeeper

> Il y avait déjà un article sur ce genre d'écran dans un Canard PC non ?
> Sinon j'ai vu cet écran dans un Carrefour en province, et l'effet est vraiment surprenant. Quoiqu'un peu fatiguant pour les yeux à la longue ....
> Des twix en 3D sans lunette ...


C'est vieux ça non ? Genre plusieurs années ?
J'avais trouvé ça très moche, avec une définition très mauvaise. Mais à l'époque ça devait utiliser des écrans (plasma) SD, et donc si la définition était divisée par 2, forcément c'était pas terrible.

----------


## psycho_fox

> C'est vieux ça non ? Genre plusieurs années ?


Si je me souviens bien il y a 4-5 ans.

----------


## odellicour

Voilà, je rentre de chez CanardPC. J'ai pu pénétrer dans l'antre légendaire.
Un tout grand merci à Casque pour son accueil. Super sympa.
L'écran est entre leurs mains. Attendons maintenant leur jugement suprême!

----------


## NitroG42

> Voilà, je rentre de chez CanardPC. J'ai pu pénétrer dans l'antre légendaire.
> Un tout grand merci à Casque pour son accueil. Super sympa.
> L'écran est entre leurs mains. Attendons maintenant leur jugement suprême!

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Sinon y'a aussi une autre invention formidable : le pronom personnel, tu connais ? h34r:


Les romains en ont pas eu besoin pour conquérir le monde!

----------


## odellicour

Veni, vidi, cici

----------


## Therapy2crew

Mon dieu je viens de tout lire, quelle excitation me parcourt ! Comment tout cela va t-il finir ? Aurons nous droit à la révélation d'un fake éhonté ou bien à des éloges pompeuses ?

Vite vite la suite ...  :Emo:

----------


## FixB

C'est trop beau pour être vrai, non ? (a part le prix  ::): )
Sur le site, y'a aussi le truc pour écran de portable qui a l'air sympa !

----------


## ElGato

J'ai vu tout récemment un gros LG avec ce genre de système, ça rend bien sauf que l'angle de vue est quand même pas terrible, que c'est assez fatigant et que si t'as le moindre reflet sur l'écran ça pourrit l'effet 3D.

Je suis suspicion.

----------


## TheToune

> Voilà, je rentre de chez CanardPC. *J'ai pu pénétrer dans l'antre légendaire*.
> Un tout grand merci à Casque pour son accueil. Super sympa.
> L'écran est entre leurs mains. Attendons maintenant leur jugement suprême!


Oh mon dieu il a violé gringo  ::o:

----------


## Djal

> Oh mon dieu il a *aimé* gringo


Fixed  :B):

----------


## fishinou

Oua énorme !

Vite les membres de la rédac', un avis !!!

Fake or not Fake ?

C'est quand même sympa que le mec ai choisis CPC pour leurs écrans et pas lesnumériques ou autre !

----------


## odellicour

Hoooo Gringo, ton antre... Hum hum

CPC: qui d'autre? La référence, l'indépendance, et la même génération que moi. Ha la la, c'est bô.

Angle de vue: 170° grace a un procédé maison.

Fake: bein non puisque Casque à passé l'aprèm à jouer avec. Enfin, sauf si je suis tellement mytho que j'ai inventé cette aprèm. En fait si ça se trouve, je n'ai jamais été là-bas. Ou pire encore, peut-être que je n'existe pas. Mais alors que suis-je? Suis-je moi même un écran 3D, une projection de mon fort moi intérieur en 1440x900?

----------


## Geminys

> ...*Ou pire encore, peut-être que je n'existe pas. Mais alors que suis-je? Suis-je moi même un écran 3D, une projection de mon fort moi intérieur en 1440x900?*


Y' fait peuuuuuur le môsieur  ::mellow:: .

----------


## FixB

> Y' fait peuuuuuur le môsieur .


Oui, on dirait un canard, hein ???

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Suis-je moi même un écran 3D, une projection de mon fort moi intérieur en 1440x900?


Vantard !

----------


## La Mimolette

Omar B. serait un écran de 800x600?

----------


## El Gringo

> Oh mon dieu il a violé gringo





> Hoooo Gringo, ton antre... Hum hum


Quel dommage que je n'étais pas là cet après midi...  :^_^:

----------


## b0b0

http://wazabee.net/node/297

Je comprend pas trop les explications  ::ninja::

----------


## odellicour

Cette conversation est fort plaisante. Même si je ne suis pas réel et que tout ce texte que vous lisez en ce moment est automatiquement généré par un bot sur un serveur en roumanie (les connaisseurs apprécieront), je trouve cet échange fort plaisant.

Ca fait plaisir de voir que je ne suis pas tout seul. J'en parlais encore avec mon épouse il y a qq jours et depuis que j'ai posté ici ça va bcp mieux. Bon elle est partie mais au-moins j'ai enfin réalisé que je n'étais pas ce que je croyais être en étant moi alors que je n'étais pas ou plus. C'est selon.

Les explications: pour faire court, l'écran est équipé d'un filtre multi-angles qui trompe l'oeil et crée l'effet 3D. On adresses des sous-pixels donc la résolution n'est pas divisée par deux. L'image est affreuse sur un 2D et en relief sur notre écran grace au filtre. Qd tu joues tu perçois la perspective. L'effet est +/- important/marqué selon les jeux. Mais c'est clair que tu reçois une bonne claque qd tu vois ça. Moi-même étant joueur depuis ... pffff .... ça fait vieux ... je pleure des larmes de sang qd je vois ça!

----------


## b0b0

Mais faut pas réveler le secret ! T'es nul en magie toi un peu, ne jamais réveler nos secrets :mirouf miblond:

----------


## Casque Noir

Hop, je n'avais pas eu le temps de poster mais je confirme que j'ai bien l'écran et qu'on voit en 3D sans paire de lunettes. 
Alors pour faire court, c'est impressionnant, ça ne fatigue pas les yeux mais y a encore pas mal de contraintes.

Déjà, voici une image pour cette écran :

Cette même image affichée sur le moniteur Wazabee apparait en 3D, les carreaux de droites étant clairement plus éloignés que ceux de gauches.

De ce que j'ai compris, ça ne fonctionne pas avec 2 mais 5 images prises ou calculées sous 5 angles différents. Des filtres collés à l'écran se chargent de diriger la lumière émise par chaque pixel vers un oeil ou l'autre (et même par sous pixel). Un pixel étant composé de trois points, rouge, vert et bleu, les filtres agissent au niveau du tier de pixel. Je ne suis pas ingénieur en optique donc, pour le reste, je n'ai pas la moindre idée de comment ça fonctionne mais la résolution de départ de l'écran (1440x900) n'est pas réellement divisée par deux mais elle est clairement dégradée. Il apparait comme un grille sur l'écran, le filtre étant assez visible. 

Concernant l'angle de vue, la 3D apparait en effet sous un angle de 170° mais ce n'est pas uniforme. Ces 170° sont divisés en 5 cônes au milieu desquels l'effet est parfait. Entre, il y a une effet de transition, un peu comme les cartes postales holographiques qu'il faut bouger pour voir le dessin changer de position. En fait, la qualité de l'image produite par l'écran rappelle un peu celle des cartes ou poster holographique, mais avec une colorimétrie correcte.

En 2D, c'est très brouillé, comme si chaque pixel était déformé par un prisme. Impossible de lire des caractères de corps 10 par exemple. L'acran n'est donc utilisable qu'avec des images ou films prévus pour.
En revanche, en 3D, le rendu est aussi bon sur les images fixes que les vidéos, et quelques jeux mais l'effet n'est pas toujours saisissant avec ces derniers. Je pense qu'il faudrait qu'un jeu soit prévu à cet effet pour que le rendu soit complètement réussi. De plus, la carte graphique doit calculer 5 angles différents de l'image ça rame pas mal avec certains titres.
Bref, ce n'est pas encore parfait et je teste ça pour le HS hardware qui sortira fin mars, début avril. 
Mais il est certain que d'ici quelques années, cette technique est la plus prometteuse qu'il m'ait été donné de voir (en 3D).

----------


## O.Boulon

Je suis pressé de voir kuel effet ça me fera à moi...
Parce kue là rien ku'en 2D sur un écran d'EEEPC j'ai l'impression ku les carreaux de droite sont beaucoup beaucoup plus loin.

----------


## b0b0

Toi ça marchera pas t'es bien trop méchant  :Cigare: 

Casque lui il est gentil  ::ninja:: 

Mais concrètement quand on joue ça fait quoi du bien ? C'est agréable comme rendu ?

----------


## La Mimolette

Merci pour le compte rendu.
Ca fait envie!

----------


## Casque Noir

> Toi ça marchera pas t'es bien trop méchant 
> 
> Casque lui il est gentil 
> 
> Mais concrètement quand on joue ça fait quoi du bien ? C'est agréable comme rendu ?


Bah oui et non. C'est techniquement super fort mais au final, l'écran est un peu petit pour ressentir la 3D. On la voit, mais on ne s'y intégre pas beaucoup plus que dans une perspective classique. 
Avec Wow, qui est le jeu le mieux géré pour le moment, on a l'impression de jouer dans un décors de livre déplié (vous voyez, les cartes postales ou les livres avec des décors qui se déplient quand on les ouvre). L'effet n'est pas ressenti ou mal sur les extérieurs mais ça marche super bien sur les intérieurs. Toujours dans Wow, quand on entre dans une auberge, on a l'impression d'entrer dans une vraie maison de poupées. Enfin, c'est pas mal du tout mais une fois l'effet de surprise passé, on ne peut pas dire que ça révolutionne le jeu, alors que c'est bien une révolution technique. On s'y habitue comme on s'habitue à la perspective en fait. 
Par contre, le truc vraiment trippant, c'est tout ce qui est proche de l'écran. Dans HL2, si un soldat vous balance une grenade en pleine tronche, on bouge obligatoirement la tête pour pas se la prendre dans la gueule, ce qui est débile certes, mais le cerveau est réellement tompé. On voit aussi les balles passer à droite et à gauche et sortir vraiment de l'écran, même si un effet de dédoublement de l'image se produit. Non, vraiment, quelques années de plus et ça déchire grave.

----------


## odellicour

Casque a très bien résumé, c'est un champion!
La 3D = compromis. Entre netteté, luminosité, clareté et fun!
Notre écran est un écran 3D donc en 2D ... BEURK. Mais en 3D ... miam miam. Pourquoi? parce que le filtre est sur l'écran pas sur les lunettes. Plus complexe à mettre en oeuvre mais tout autre résultat. Le sentiment de voir un jeu en 3D est assez grisant bien que je le dise moi-même!!!

La technologie évolue très rapidement. Il ne faudra pas qq années pour que ce soit quasi parfait.
Je dirais que chaque nouvelle génération d'écran raffine le procédé qui est déjà bien huilé. Maintenant il y a aussi tout un travail clef d'amélioration des drivers pour que ce soit tjs plus beau, plus naturel, plus estomaquant.

----------


## b0b0

Okay merci des réponses. J'ai hate d'essayer sur le démineur !

----------


## Djal

Cool, merci pour le retour j'espérais ne pas avoir à attendre le 188 !

----------


## TheToune

> Casque a très bien résumé, c'est un champion!
> La 3D = compromis. Entre netteté, luminosité, clareté et fun!
> Notre écran est un écran 3D donc en 2D ... BEURK. Mais en 3D ... miam miam. Pourquoi? parce que le filtre est sur l'écran pas sur les lunettes. Plus complexe à mettre en oeuvre mais tout autre résultat. Le sentiment de voir un jeu en 3D est assez grisant bien que je le dise moi-même!!!
> 
> La technologie évolue très rapidement. Il ne faudra pas qq années pour que ce soit quasi parfait.
> Je dirais que chaque nouvelle génération d'écran raffine le procédé qui est déjà bien huilé. Maintenant il y a aussi tout un travail clef d'amélioration des drivers pour que ce soit tjs plus beau, plus naturel, plus estomaquant.


A mon avis le plus gros problèmes et le plus grand obstacle de ce genre d'écran ça va être de proposer un rendu correcte quand il n'est pas utile en fait ... pour de la 2d ou des films non 3d.
J'imagine que dans ce cas là il faut tout de même recalculer l'image pour compenser la déformation qu'apporte le filtre.

Le calcul des differentes images en est un autre ... ca divise le nb de fps linéairement ou vous avez trouvé des techniques pour tricher un peu ? (genre je me suis toujours demandé si le z-buffer pouvait pas servir a pour calculer ce genre d'effet ? )

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Avec Wow


Tu as testé avec Left 4 Dead ? Car la solution écran Samsung 120Hz et lunettes polarisantes Nvidia avait enthousiasmé la rédac des Nums.
J'ai bien lu que tu avais testé avec HL2, mais l'ambiance joue énormément dans L4D. Donc est ce que ça immerge encore plus dans le jeu ?

----------


## Septa

Sur des jeux avec un fort Horse-awareness genre mount & blade ça rend bien ?

Nan parceque c'est un des rares jeux où il m'arrive de bouger la tête pour éviter la flèche ou la hache qui vient vers mon perso... Du coup je me demande.

----------


## Tromzy

Hum, calculer 5 angles de vue différents, ça fait 5 fois plus de calculs pour le CPU/GPU, si je ne m'abuse... en théorie, ça divise quand même pas le framerate par 5 ?

----------


## Casque Noir

> Cool, merci pour le retour j'espérais ne pas avoir à attendre le 188 !


nan, le hors série

----------


## odellicour

Bcp de questions, tant mieux!
Mais gardons un peu de suspense pour la fin. soyez patients et attendez le verdict final ds le hors série!

----------


## FixB

Je trouve le produit pour écran portable intéressant.
Si j'ai bien compris, on colle un truc-machin-qu'on-sait-pas-comment-ça-marche devant notre écran, et on a de la 3D sans lunettes ?
Ma question est alors toute bête : pourquoi ne pas le faire en 17" ?? (apparemment, il est prévu qu'en 13" sur le site)
http://wazabee.net/node/290

----------


## Ash_Crow

Ou en 10"  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Dans HL2, si un soldat vous balance une grenade en pleine tronche, on bouge obligatoirement la tête pour pas se la prendre dans la gueule, ce qui est débile certes, mais le cerveau est réellement tompé.


Ou comment passer encore plus pour des cons devant nos jeux vidéos  ::ninja:: 

J'imagine déjà les réflexions de ma moitié quand elle me verra gigoter devant un simpe écran.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ou comment passer encore plus pour des cons devant nos jeux vidéos 
> 
> J'imagine déjà les réflexions de ma moitié quand elle me verra gigoter devant un simpe écran.


Ah oui... (a 1'50 c'est moi... Alors ne riez pas).

----------


## ToasT

> Bcp de questions, tant mieux!
> Mais gardons un peu de suspense pour la fin. soyez patients et attendez le verdict final ds le hors série!


Discipliné le mec, et fair-play. Testez mon truc, mais achetez le mag'. J'aime.

Ca a l'air cool cet écran. Depuis tout petit on nous bassine avec cette "holographie". Je la veux maintenant, je suis grand.

----------


## mescalin

> Ah oui... (a 1'50 c'est moi... Alors ne riez pas).


Comment t'es jeune !

----------


## Tromzy

Jeckhyl a 11 ans !  ::o:

----------


## dr.doki

http://www.spatialview.com/en/node/465/done?sid=1085

ça m'aguiche la curiosité ?
des infos un peu plus précises ?

Il existe un endroit où essayer ce type de produit ? ça m'intéresse vraiment !

----------


## Reizz

Diantre ! (c)Jonson

J'ai hâte de voir ça ! Déjà sur le HS puis j'espère qu'ils feront un stand à un salon du jv parisien.
Je n'arrive pas à m'expliquer les parties 3D qui "sortent" du cadre de l'écran (le haut de la hache). Est-ce possible ou est-ce un montage pour réussir à rendre l'effet 3D sur une image promo ?



A+

----------


## Timekeeper

C'est un montage pour illustrer  ::P: 
C'est toujours comme ça sur les illustrations, pour symboliser que c'est du relief.

Mais en réalité on reste bloqués par les bords de l'écran, si un objet qui semble s'approcher très près de nous fini par devenir trop gros pour tenir entièrement sur l'écran, ça fait un peu bizarre. C'est à éviter le plus possible.


Je parle de manière générale, mais il est évident que c'est également le cas ici  :<_<: 







> http://www.spatialview.com/en/node/465/done?sid=1085


_"Thank you, your request has been received.
» Go back to the form"_

Sur quoi tu nous fais cliquer, là ?  ::blink::   ::(:   ::huh::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> _"Thank you, your request has been received.
> » Go back to the form"_
> 
> Sur quoi tu nous fais cliquer, là ?


Ils viennent de prendre ton ip pour t'envoyer un écran à la maison. T'inquiètes pas pour les formalités, ils se chargent de débiter ton compte et de trouver ton adresse !

----------


## thauthau

Comment ça se passe pour les gens qu'ont des problèmes de vision ?

les myope, astigmate, hypermétrope, presbyte...
ceux qui soufrent de strabisme divergent ou convergent, les borgnes ou quasiborgnes ?

----------


## Dark Fread

> Comment ça se passe pour les gens qu'ont des problèmes de vision ?
> 
> les myope, astigmate, hypermétrope, presbyte...
> ceux qui soufrent de strabisme divergent ou convergent, les borgnes ou quasiborgnes ?


(Opticien powa)
A priori, je dirais que ce truc peut fonctionner pour quelqu'un qui est bien corrigé (presbyte, astigmate, hypermétrope, myopes), sous certaines conditions. Notamment que les défauts visuels gauche et droit ne soit pas trop différents, car même parfaitement corrigé, si quelqu'un se tape du -10 à l'oeil droit et +6 à l'oeil gauche, les épaisseurs des verres engendreront des effets de grossissements très disparates, menaçant la bonne fusion des images rétiniennes. Encore pire pour les astigmates, puisque ce défaut revient grosso modo à avoir deux défauts visuels différents sur le même oeil (un dans le méridien horizontal et un autre dans le vertical, je simplifie à peine). La presbytie ne doit pas vraiment jouer, à moins que ces écrans se regardent à moins de 80cm, mais les défauts en vision de loin (hors presbytie donc) retombent sur le problème précédent.
Concernant les borgnes, j'imagine que l'effet est inefficace.
Pour résumer, je pense qu'il faut avoir une bonne vision binoculaire et une bonne vision bioculaire.

----------


## L'invité

> (Opticien powa)
> A priori, je dirais que ce truc peut fonctionner pour quelqu'un qui est bien corrigé (presbyte, astigmate, hypermétrope, myopes), sous certaines conditions. Notamment que les défauts visuels gauche et droit ne soit pas trop différents, car même parfaitement corrigé, si quelqu'un se tape du -10 à l'oeil droit et +6 à l'oeil gauche, les épaisseurs des verres engendreront des effets de grossissements très disparates, menaçant la bonne fusion des images rétiniennes. Encore pire pour les astigmates, puisque ce défaut revient grosso modo à avoir deux défauts visuels différents sur le même oeil (un dans le méridien horizontal et un autre dans le vertical, je simplifie à peine). La presbytie ne doit pas vraiment jouer, à moins que ces écrans se regardent à moins de 80cm, mais les défauts en vision de loin (hors presbytie donc) retombent sur le problème précédent.
> Concernant les borgnes, j'imagine que l'effet est inefficace.
> Pour résumer, je pense qu'il faut avoir une bonne vision binoculaire et une bonne vision bioculaire.


Ouai.  :Cigare:

----------


## Mug Bubule

> Par contre, le truc vraiment trippant, c'est tout ce qui est proche de l'écran. Dans HL2, si un soldat vous balance une grenade en pleine tronche, on bouge obligatoirement la tête pour pas se la prendre dans la gueule, ce qui est débile certes, mais le cerveau est réellement tompé. On voit aussi les balles passer à droite et à gauche et sortir vraiment de l'écran, même si un effet de dédoublement de l'image se produit. Non, vraiment, quelques années de plus et ça déchire grave.


Déjà qu'il y avait eu des problèmes avec certaines personnes a cause du moteur physique qui faisait croire au cerveau que c'était réel et ainsi, certaine cascade rendait le jeu vomitif, alors en plus, si on croit vraiment qu'on va se prendre des balles, ça devient le jeu du siècle !  ::wub::

----------


## ElGato

> (Opticien powa)
> A priori, je dirais que ce truc peut fonctionner pour quelqu'un qui est bien corrigé (presbyte, astigmate, hypermétrope, myopes), sous certaines conditions. Notamment que les défauts visuels gauche et droit ne soit pas trop différents, car même parfaitement corrigé, si quelqu'un se tape du -10 à l'oeil droit et +6 à l'oeil gauche, les épaisseurs des verres engendreront des effets de grossissements très disparates, menaçant la bonne fusion des images rétiniennes. Encore pire pour les astigmates, puisque ce défaut revient grosso modo à avoir deux défauts visuels différents sur le même oeil (un dans le méridien horizontal et un autre dans le vertical, je simplifie à peine). La presbytie ne doit pas vraiment jouer, à moins que ces écrans se regardent à moins de 80cm, mais les défauts en vision de loin (hors presbytie donc) retombent sur le problème précédent.
> Concernant les borgnes, j'imagine que l'effet est inefficace.
> Pour résumer, je pense qu'il faut avoir une bonne vision binoculaire et une bonne vision bioculaire.


Bof. Je suis super myope, plus à un oeil qu'à l'autre, et j'ai jamais eu de problème de stéréoscopie. Je crois pas vraiment que ça influe en fait, il suffit de très peu d'informations pour reconstruire le relief.

Je pense qu'au moins les myopes, presbytes n'auront pas trop de soucis. Les astigmates, mouais, là ce sera plus dur.

----------


## Timekeeper

> Bof. Je suis super myope, plus à un oeil qu'à l'autre, et j'ai jamais eu de problème de stéréoscopie.


Avec de la 3D sans lunettes ?
Il me semble qu'il devrait y avoir de nouveaux soucis dans ce cas, qui ne se posent pas pour la 3D nécessitant des lunettes :smile:

----------


## Super Dupont

Les lunettes, c'est de l'arnaque tout ça, et même, suffit de jouer à 30 fps sur un écran normal. On cligne des yeux alternativement 60 fois par seconde et hop, ça fait dela 3d  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

> Bof. Je suis super myope, plus à un oeil qu'à l'autre, et j'ai jamais eu de problème de stéréoscopie. Je crois pas vraiment que ça influe en fait, il suffit de très peu d'informations pour reconstruire le relief.
> 
> Je pense qu'au moins les myopes, presbytes n'auront pas trop de soucis. Les astigmates, mouais, là ce sera plus dur.


Tout dépend des différences de réfraction, comme je l'ai dit il faut la plupart du temps de très grands écarts pour que la vision stéréo soit en péril. Après il faut également rapporter ça à l'individu, certains arrivent tout-à-fait à fusionner des images rétiniennes très différentes, d'autres sont ennuyés par des minuscules différences. 
Enfin l'acuité stéréoscopique est quantifiable tout comme l'acuité en vision de loin (je veux dire par là que ce n'est pas du tout ou rien) ; peut-être que ce type d'écran requiert une acuité stéréo minimal pour remplir son rôle, auquel cas il serait intéréssant de le connaître. Ou pas  ::o: 
Ce qui est marrant c'est que les écarts pupillaires entre en jeu dans l'acuité stéréo. Hé oui, plus vous avez les yeux écartés, plus votre acuité stéréo est faible. 
Ah ouaip, j'ai oublié de préciser que les grossissements dûs à l'épaisseur des verres deviennent totalement négligeable en lentilles, quelques soient les puissances optiques.

----------


## L'invité

> Tout dépend des différences de réfraction, comme je l'ai dit il faut la plupart du temps de très grands écarts pour que la vision stéréo soit en péril. Après il faut également rapporter ça à l'individu, certains arrivent tout-à-fait à fusionner des images rétiniennes très différentes, d'autres sont ennuyés par des minuscules différences. 
> Enfin l'acuité stéréoscopique est quantifiable tout comme l'acuité en vision de loin (je veux dire par là que ce n'est pas du tout ou rien) ; peut-être que ce type d'écran requiert une acuité stéréo minimal pour remplir son rôle, auquel cas il serait intéréssant de le connaître. Ou pas 
> *Ce qui est marrant* c'est que les écarts pupillaires entre en jeu dans l'acuité stéréo. Hé oui, plus vous avez les yeux écartés, plus votre acuité stéréo est faible. 
> Ah ouaip, j'ai oublié de préciser que les grossissements dûs à l'épaisseur des verres deviennent totalement négligeable en lentilles, quelques soient les puissances optiques.


 :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:  Je me marre.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

Marrant ? Que dis-je, c'est irrésistiblement lolesque, plutôt.

----------


## Timekeeper

Par hasard je tombe ce soir sur une vidéo d'un écran 3D avec HL 2 :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSDsd...eature=related

C'est amusant par ce que on arrive à percevoir la 3D à travers la caméra et notre écran 2D. Quand la caméra se déplace, on voit la perspective changer.

En fait ça procure le même effet que les applications en "fausse" 3D pour iPhone ou Wii.
Il se passe la même chose quand on film l'écran qui nous concerne ?


[edit 19h30] Oui enfin finalement, c'est normal, et pas différent des cartes postales lenticulaires. Normal.

----------


## bigxtra

> Par hasard je tombe ce soir sur une vidéo d'un écran 3D avec HL 2 :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSDsd...eature=related
> 
> C'est amusant par ce que on arrive à percevoir la 3D à travers la caméra et notre écran 2D. Quand la caméra se déplace, on voit la perspective changer.


Je dois avoir le Syndrome de Boulon, parce que là je vois que dalle de troidé (je suis hypermétrope  :tired: ).

----------


## Timekeeper

Et bien au début par exemple, alors que le personnage ne bouge pas, le poteau sur la gauche cache plus ou moins l'arrière plan juste à sa droite : 
si la caméra se déporte sur la gauche, on voit moins le chemin à gauche de la rampe/triangle noir du deuxième plan. Si la caméra se déporte sur la droite, le chemin vers le troisième plan se dévoile.

 

A la fin de la vidéo, c'est le couloir sombre qui se dévoile plus ou moins selon que le caméraman se "cache" derrière le poteau (déplacement vers la gauche), ou pas (déplacement vers la droite).

----------


## mrFish

> Je dois avoir le Syndrome de Boulon, parce que là je vois que dalle de troidé (je suis hypermétrope ).


Tu verras rien en 3D vu que la vidéo est en 2D. Mais tu peux voir comme l'a expliqué Timekeeper les changements de perspective quand la caméra bouge autour de l'écran. Montrant ainsi que plusieurs images sont superposé.
Après pour voir l'effet 3D faut être avec ses 2 yeux en faces de l'écran et ton cerveau est trompé par le dispositif.
Et paf 3D.

----------


## bigxtra

Ah ok, si c'est juste les images superposées qu'on est censé voir, là ça va  :B):

----------


## Guig Esprit du Sage

Pour moi la 3d relief dans les jeux ça reste l'éternelle arlésienne:

On arrive à avoir de beau effets stéréoscopiques, avec un bon crt (j'ai pas osé essayer avec un lcd à 60Hz) et des lunettes à obstruction lcd quand le logiciel suit. Tout comme l'a dit casque, au niveau visuel en fait on s'habitue vite, on a l'impression de voir de vrais distances mais en petit, tout prends la taille de jouets.
Mais le problème c'est le logiciel. On pouvait jouer en relief à magic carpet il y a 15 ans parce que les développeurs avaient fait l'effort d'aller dans ce sens.
Depuis DirectX on aurait pu imaginer que des pilotes graphiques allaient sortir en version relief.
ATI n'a jamais rien fait, Nvidia a bien tenté avec un pilote rapide (que 25% de pertes)  mais un manque de suivi criant, des affichages tout boggés sur presque tout les jeux, des pilotes compliqués à utiliser presque jamais mis à jour, dont la nouvelle version ne fonctionne plus avec votre jeux préféré mais dont l'ancienne version ne prends pas votre nouvelle carte graphique.
Même si Nvidia a remis le couvert avec leur nouvelle génération de pilotes, ils me semblent autant limiter qh'avant en terme de jeux supportés et en plus il semble qu'il faille du matériel "homologué" Nvidia.
Quand à opengl, il faut une carte pro avec "quad buffer" et des applications spécifiquement développées pour.

J'ai utilisé à une époque un pilote fournit avec des lunettes "e-dimentional" assez lent (même en mode 2D il ralentit les jeux) fonctionnant avec peut de bugs et au rendu interlacé désagréable.

En général on joue à une personne par pc, par conséquent un système à lunette peut être satisfaisant, un écran à 100Hz bien lumineux et contrasté suffit, surtout qu'il fonctionne aussi en 2D.
Mais où sont les pilotes relief pour les cartes 3D? C'est eux que j'attends, pas les supers-écrans. J'ai un maigre espoir: il parait que le relief sera géré par directX11.

EDIT: 
Enfin bon continuez quand même les gars, quand il y aura une technologie qui n'abime pas la 2D et pas chère, je prendrait!!

Bah tiens j'ai cliqué sur français sur le site "wazabee 3Dee" mdr  fallait pas (Moi aussi je peux avoir un écran "19 verres"?)...

----------


## Guig Esprit du Sage

chaque fois que je poste sur un sujet 3d relief, c'est pas compliqué, le sujet s'arrête!
Je crois que je refroidit tout le monde ::unsure:: .
N'empêche j'aimerai bien jouer en relief, j'ai essayé intensément, il n'y a plus qu'a attendre que cela fonctionne vraiment et ne soit pas trop contraignant à l'utilisation.

NB: faudrait que les prismes des écrans 3D soit montés sur un système articulé pour qu'on puisse les enlever/ remettre à volonté.

----------


## bigmama

j'ai vu une demo dans une boite qui developpe un nouveau systeme de vue en relief, je ne sais pas si on parle de la meme chose, apres pour une application sur les jeux est ce raisonnable? 

J'ai regardé l'ecran 10 mn, pieces de machine outil qui tourne, divers objets en mouvement, l'effet est vraiment bluffant, ça sort vraiment du cadre, par contre la grosse surprise c'est quand on sort de la piece, le cerveau comprends plus rien, on a les yeux plus du tout coordonnés, bref faut prevoir un aspro et une salle de repos dans le noir le temps de s'en remettre.

L'effet est bien en relief, mais pas encore trop adapté à l'humain, j'imagine meme pas l'etat du gars (ou plutot du cerveau du gars) au bout d'une heure de jeu...

----------


## odellicour

[QUOTE=NB: faudrait que les prismes des écrans 3D soit montés sur un système articulé pour qu'on puisse les enlever/ remettre à volonté.[/QUOTE]


C'est exactement ce sur quoi on travaille en ce moment. Des filtres amovibles. Le premier est déjà dispo pour le MAC 13'. Les autres tailles suivront. 
Pour ceux qui ne veulent pas investir dans un écran 3D, c'est la bonne solution.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Non rien

----------


## scritche

Le moi passé, il y avait un écran 3D LG chez Harrods.Ca devait être un 42".

Pour la petite histoire, depuis tout petit j'ai un léger strabisme, et les oculistes m'ont à l'époque habitué à ne regarder que de mon oeil droit en placant un cache(comme les pirates)sur mon oeil gauche.

Donc, quand la télé passait un film en relief à regarder avec les lunettes à deux couleurs, je ne voyais jamais en relief, je n'utilisais qu'un seul oeil.

Et bien là, sans lunettes 3D, j'ai tout de suite accroché au truc. C'était comme si ce n'était pas un écran mais une vitrine avec des objets dedans.

J'ai filmé, on ne voit évidemment pas en 3D mais on peut voir les perspectives différentes sur les objets selon l'angle de vision. Je posterai la vidéo à l'occase.

----------


## Kecheu

Bonsoir tout le monde
J'up le topic pour savoir un peu où ça en est actuellement.
Y a t-il de nouveaux écrans chez spatial view?
Ou bien alors des filtres amovibles?
Et aussi où peut on voir/tester ces ecrans, et où peut on les acheter?

----------


## Nilsou

Médaille de la résurrection de topic, cela dit : la question est judicieuse , on a pas eu de nouvelle de ces écrans depuis le buzz...

----------


## TeHell

Oui, moi aussi ça m'intéresse ^^!

----------


## trex

Y a t'il une différence avec les écran d'alioscopy ?
http://www.alioscopy.com/index.php

----------


## Guig Esprit du Sage

Allez, j'up ce sujet, car depuis celui-ci et la ré-émergence du pilote nvidia je me suis sérieusement intéressé au sujet du relief dans les jeux.

@trex: sur le principe c'est la même chose.

Enfin, quel miracle nous avons droit à des pilotes 3D relief potables, en ce qui concerne nvidia, on a un bon rendu, et apparemment il supporte pas mal d'écrans. Beaucoup de jeux sont supportés mais nvidia a opté pour une politique à la apple (restrictions pour plus de qualité): on ne peut jouer qu'avec des jeux validés par nvidia, pour lesquels la firme a créé un profil. Ce n'est que pour vista et geforce 8 ou plus.
Par contre j'ai un gros doute sur le nvidia 3D vision, doit y avoir un ghosting de fou avec ce système et les écrans LCD 120Hz, sauf si on joue en entrelacé.

Mais miracle il n'y a pas que nvidia qui propose des pilotes: il y a toujours les vieux e-dimentionnal. Les pilotes iZ3D (universels) sont apparus, ils ont un rendu très propre, DX9 et Dx10, reconnait une foule d'écrans en plus du système propriétaire. Les mises à jours sont régulières, le support technique est bon voire très bon, avec les dev qui répondent directement sur le forum.
Autre fournisseur de pilotes: "tridef" ou "ddd": support moyen mais propose une suite complète de logiciels (photo-video-jeux). En ce qui concerne les jeux, c'est encore buggé je trouve, mais le rendu est très bon, avec des réglages complets et faciles permettant une bonne adaptation aux jeux et à la puissance du PC. Ce pilote a la particularité d'amplifier la 3D et sa fonction "auto-detect GUI" est miraculeuse pour supreme commander. Malheureusement il n'est compatible qu'avec un nombre limité d'écrans.

Enthousiasmé par tout ce renouveau, je me suis construit mon propre écran 3D (type planar) 24''. Il nécessite une paire de lunettes polarisées, le rendu est très bon, j'ai du 1920*1200 par oeuil en 3D en du dual head en mode 2D.

Pour ceux que la 3D relief intéresse, il y a un bon sujet sur hardware.fr

----------


## Anonyme2016

> on ne peut jouer qu'avec des jeux validés par nvidia, pour lesquels la firme a créé un profil.



Bullshit.


On peut jouer sur tout ce qu'on veut.

Les profils Nvidia, c'est juste Nvidia qui dit si selon eux ça fonctionne mal, moyennement ou bien.

Et ça fonctionne très bien sur les jeux "unknow".

----------


## Guig Esprit du Sage

> Bullshit.
> 
> 
> On peut jouer sur tout ce qu'on veut.
> 
> Les profils Nvidia, c'est juste Nvidia qui dit si selon eux ça fonctionne mal, moyennement ou bien.
> 
> Et ça fonctionne très bien sur les jeux "unknow".



Autant pour moi, je suis sous ATI, alors le coté nvidia je n'ai pas testé par moi même et c'est la partie que je connais le moins.
On m'aurai donc menti?

----------


## FixB

> Bullshit.
> 
> 
> On peut jouer sur tout ce qu'on veut.
> 
> Les profils Nvidia, c'est juste Nvidia qui dit si selon eux ça fonctionne mal, moyennement ou bien.
> 
> Et ça fonctionne très bien sur les jeux "unknow".


Si tu arrives à faire marcher les drivers nvidia avec IL2, tu as droit à mon éternelle reconnaissance  ::wub::

----------


## margoton

Bonjour,

J'ai acquis sur eBay un moniteur wazabee, mais les drivers n'étaient pas inclus  ::(: 

Y a-t-il quelqu'un qui pourraient me les fournir ?

Ou m'indiquer où se trouve actuellement le site www.wazabee.net, qui ne répond pas  ::zzz:: 

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai acquis sur eBay un moniteur wazabee, mais les drivers n'étaient pas inclus 
> 
> Y a-t-il quelqu'un qui pourraient me les fournir ?
> 
> Ou m'indiquer où se trouve actuellement le site www.wazabee.net, qui ne répond pas 
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Je pense que tu peux commencer à pleurer sur ton écran qui te servira à rien, la société est sans doute morte, faute d'une production de masse, d'une techno trop jeune, chère qui n'a pas encore prouvé son réel intérêt à l'heure ou les écran 2D sont abordables par le commun des mortels.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai acquis sur eBay un moniteur wazabee, mais les drivers n'étaient pas inclus 
> 
> Y a-t-il quelqu'un qui pourraient me les fournir ?
> 
> Ou m'indiquer où se trouve actuellement le site www.wazabee.net, qui ne répond pas 
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Oulala, ça sent le pâté  :Emo:

----------


## FixB

Faut trouver quelqu'un d'autre qui aurait cet écran et les drivers...
Mais c'est pas forcément évident  ::(:

----------

